# integration IP system



## bassemabdou (19 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مهندس كهرباء ومهتم جدا بنظام الـ integration IP system فيارب اي حد عنده معلومة عن مكونات هذا النظام وطريقة تشغله .
وسوال تاني هل الكابلات cat 7 قدرة علي حمل data,voice and video مع بعض في وقت واحد


----------



## Lucent (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ربما تقصد Integrated IP system 
هل جربت قوقل ؟
عن طريق قوقل وجدت هذا الرابط http://www.architechweb.com/ArticleDetails/tabid/262/ArticleID/5799/Default.aspx


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## mrinimed (7 يناير 2010)

thnx


----------



## yaserkahtan (1 يوليو 2010)

Thank you


----------

